# Dog found tied to fence in Guildford 29/12/2014



## Toffee44 (29 December 2014)

Found while friend was out cani crossing this morning. Seems well socialised but quite skinny. Found in Guildford area. She's currently in a local rescue as suprise suprise RSPCA not interested! ! And friend daren't put her on 7days with the warden. She must have been loved at some point poor girl  

I don't think this girly will be reunited as was clearly abandoned but worth a shot. Please PM me if anyone recognises her


----------



## olop (29 December 2014)

Poor girl how could some body do that   
Not much help but thought I would help with a bump xx


----------



## {97702} (29 December 2014)

I wonder whether they got a puppy for Christmas   Poor girl, I hope she finds a good home x


----------



## JustJinny (29 December 2014)

Please can you get your friend to call Doglost ( http://www.doglost.co.uk/ ):  
Helpline: 0844 800 3220
e-Mail: admin@doglost.co.uk

There are so many stolen dogs, that are sold on to unwitting owners, and some who abandon them when it doesn't work out, and this is one of the breeds commonly stolen sadly.  You never know - this poor dog, could be one of the stolen ones, and maybe not even from the area she was found in.  

Please contact Doglost as soon as possible.  

Thank you.


----------



## Tiffany (29 December 2014)

I agree about contacting Dogs Lost and Lost Dogs UK is another one plus others you may know of. Poor girl just being left like that, I hope owner or a suitable new home is found soon.


----------



## Shadaca (29 December 2014)

That's so sad... Which rescue is she at? I've alerted all my snow dog friends. Presumably she isn't chipped?


----------



## Honey08 (29 December 2014)

I agree about Doglost too.

The rescue near us had their first Xmas puppy dumped on Boxing Day, saying "we didn't realise it would be so much work."


----------



## Chris Boardman (30 December 2014)

Don't know for certain but maybe these guys could help?
http://huskiesinneed.com/


----------



## jamesa91 (30 December 2014)

Hiya where was this huskie taken iwould like to adopt her. Any info would be appriciated please call or txt 07454018244


----------



## Dancing Dawn (30 December 2014)

Hello Toffee, I have sent you a PM to offer her a foster home until hopefully the owners are found. I would rather she was in a cosy home instead of a rescue. I can come and pick her up. Please get in touch. 




Toffee44 said:



			Found while friend was out cani crossing this morning. Seems well socialised but quite skinny. Found in Guildford area. She's currently in a local rescue as suprise suprise RSPCA not interested! ! And friend daren't put her on 7days with the warden. She must have been loved at some point poor girl  

I don't think this girly will be reunited as was clearly abandoned but worth a shot. Please PM me if anyone recognises her 


















Click to expand...


----------



## {97702} (30 December 2014)

To all the generous newbies who have offered this poor dog a home, I would recommend you contact your local rescue charity - they will have hundreds of dogs looking for homes, particularly at this time of year


----------



## Dancing Dawn (30 December 2014)

Lévrier;12750006 said:
			
		


			To all the generous newbies who have offered this poor dog a home, I would recommend you contact your local rescue charity - they will have hundreds of dogs looking for homes, particularly at this time of year
		
Click to expand...

I reason I have offered a home is because I have just registered with the Siberian Husky rescue and a friend called me this morning. Yes plenty needing homes. I am up for fostering and if she is not found I would consider adopting one more.


----------



## Toffee44 (30 December 2014)

The dog currently has a rescue place. She will not be rehomed privately.


----------



## Dancing Dawn (30 December 2014)

I understand, if she is in need of a foster please contact me. I can give refs of home check and you can come check yourself or the rescue. whatever the outcome she has a home here.


----------



## Toffee44 (30 December 2014)

She seems to have a breed specific rescue place in the new year. So those PMing me keep an eye out.


----------



## honetpot (30 December 2014)

Someone I know 'lost' two lurchers from a park, they were found 100miles apart, in two weeks. Sometimes they get taken, and  for what ever reason they get too hot and they get dumped. FB is a great way to find owners, our local one is excellent, the last reunited was a pet rabbit.


----------



## Shadaca (30 December 2014)

That's good to know... I was worried about her without breed specific knowledge. I'm not in any kind of position to offer get a home - but could donate some money to make sure she gets to the breed specific folk happily.


----------



## Jenni_fur1 (30 December 2014)

Hi sorry I'm new to this has she been checked for a micro chip?? If she is chipped is she called Dakota? And registered to mr Gould ?? She may not be here but worth an ask! Xx


----------



## ladyt25 (30 December 2014)

There have been a couple of lost/stolen huskies posted on Facebook over the last couple of weeks,  maybe this is one that's become too 'hot to handle'. If so I hope the dog is reunited with her owners!


----------



## blackcob (30 December 2014)

If anybody is looking to adopt a Siberian husky or can offer a temporary foster home the breed rescues are overrun at the moment, the post-Christmas rush has already started. http://www.shwauk.org.uk/


----------



## Moya_999 (30 December 2014)

Toffee44 said:



			Found while friend was out cani crossing this morning. Seems well socialised but quite skinny. Found in Guildford area. She's currently in a local rescue as suprise suprise RSPCA not interested! ! And friend daren't put her on 7days with the warden. She must have been loved at some point poor girl  

I don't think this girly will be reunited as was clearly abandoned but worth a shot. Please PM me if anyone recognises her 


















Click to expand...

What  a beautyful dog - have you thought about taking to vet for them to scan for microchip??


----------



## cefyl (30 December 2014)

Hope the person who is holding this dog has posted on "doglost".  The actual owner could well be searching for this.  You don't know if it was found by someone running scared and they managed to get hold of it and tied in to the fence thinking someone else would take care of it.


----------



## Govi (30 December 2014)

Yes agreed, could be my girl Breeze, just got a message from doglost to contact anyone with info, 

http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog-blog.php?dogId=53919


----------



## Govi (30 December 2014)

Yes agreed, just got a message from doglost to come and see if its my girl Breeze, looks like her, fingers crossed:

http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog-blog.php?dogId=53919

Hope someone has taken her to a vets practice to be scanned


----------



## Toffee44 (30 December 2014)

She first went to a vets to be scanned for a microchipped I'm afraid she did not have one. 

Thank you all for recommending dogslost etc. it's all in the hands of the rescue she is safely in so I assume they will look in to that. They are experiences with strays etc


----------



## Govi (30 December 2014)

http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog-blog.php?dogId=53919

Any info, please contact me on 07596 868030, it might be my girl Breeze... fingers crossed.


----------



## Shadaca (30 December 2014)

I understand why you don't want to broadcast but please could you drop me a line saying where she is so I can donate some money for her care? Shadaca@aol.com x


----------



## cefyl (30 December 2014)

I help with a rescue local to me.  Vets are notorious for missing chips.  Would be worth checking the whole dog again, with at least two makes of reader.  Particularly around the shoulders, elbows, fore chest, and front leg.  We have found chips even migrate to the side of the neck behind the ear and always use a Bayer Tracer reader as they are much  more reliable.


----------



## blackcob (30 December 2014)

Govi, did you sell another husky bitch (may have been advertised as husky cross/inuit) about four years ago - Shropshire area?


----------



## Govi (30 December 2014)

Yes, before I got deployed to Germany and the two stopped getting along


----------



## blackcob (30 December 2014)

I can give you a very thorough update on that one, should you be interested!


----------



## Govi (30 December 2014)

Yes please.


----------



## blackcob (30 December 2014)




----------



## Govi (30 December 2014)

Wow..is that Mika?


----------



## Govi (30 December 2014)

I remember her alot different to that girl, more black and white than grey, you have done well.


----------



## blackcob (30 December 2014)

She's greying out as she gets older, she's five now. This was her a few days after arriving:







Her list of achievements is too long to mention, she means the world to me and is never going anywhere. As I recall I offered to do the same for Breeze after seeing her still advertised a few weeks later; I'm sorry you lost track of her and wish you the best in finding her.


----------



## Shadaca (30 December 2014)

That looks like an amazing happy ending!


----------



## Govi (30 December 2014)

You have done well Blackcob, she looks amazing...


----------



## Goldenstar (30 December 2014)

Black cob,  that dog looks fabulous .
I hope the abandoned dog gets as great an outcome .


----------



## ester (30 December 2014)

This dog appears to have amber eyes and Breeze's are blue? Facial markings look quite different to me too.


----------



## Tall11 (30 December 2014)

She is such a beautiful dog, if there is no luck finding her owner there is a loving home with me and my family for her. All the best 
Paul Hodgson


----------



## Stefmb (30 December 2014)

Hi I am already a husky owner. I have shared this thread on FB but if an owner isn't found I need another running buddy so would be happy to foster/adopt should her rightful owners not come forward. It's just terribly sad she has been left like that.


----------



## Tall11 (30 December 2014)

Ok that's good well there's alway a good home here if you ever need someone, our family is looking for a beautiful dog like that, and we would rather take a dog that hasn't had such a good time so we can show him or her what a happy dog life should be


----------



## blackcob (30 December 2014)

http://www.shwauk.org.uk/

Plenty more like her still looking for homes!


----------



## MrsGriffin89 (30 December 2014)

If this little lady is looking for a temporary home I am able to take her in short term. I have a female husky already who is great with other dogs


----------



## beverley (30 December 2014)

Hi, just joined to message you on husky weeks ago on my Facebook there was a shared picture which looked very much like this dog I believe he was lost bev


----------



## ester (30 December 2014)

wow so many new joiners with home offers!!?


----------



## blackcob (30 December 2014)

*headdesk*


----------



## ester (30 December 2014)

I honestly cannot fathom why, when there are so many in rescue needing homes already, hho seems a strange place to come en masse?


----------



## Cyrus (30 December 2014)

Govi said:



			Yes agreed, just got a message from doglost to come and see if its my girl Breeze, looks like her, fingers crossed:

http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog-blog.php?dogId=53919

Hope someone has taken her to a vets practice to be scanned
		
Click to expand...

Have you actually looked at the pictures she's nothing like your girl, she's a completely different colour for one thing 



ester said:



			I honestly cannot fathom why, when there are so many in rescue needing homes already, hho seems a strange place to come en masse? 

Click to expand...

She's a fashionable dog it's all most care about sadly


----------



## {97702} (31 December 2014)

ester said:



			I honestly cannot fathom why, when there are so many in rescue needing homes already, hho seems a strange place to come en masse? 

Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly - seems really really odd.....


----------



## ester (31 December 2014)

Cyrus said:



			Have you actually looked at the pictures she's nothing like your girl, she's a completely different colour for one thing
		
Click to expand...

Ah pleased it's not just me!


----------



## Luci07 (1 January 2015)

Agree about the chips..mine all get routinely scanned every 6 months when they have their check ups. One is always hard to find and I did debate whether to chip said dog again. It worries me that one scanner will no always pick up all types of chips. 

And for all those lovely people who are offering a home or fostering, please do look at the links provided and help another dog. Huskies or Huskie x are fast following the Stafford as the popular dog to dump into rescue. If you take on a dog from a rescue you help 2 dogs, the one you take and the one saved by then having a space to go to in rescue.


----------



## cremedemonthe (1 January 2015)

For quite a few years now modern scanners have been able to pick up all chips. So there should be no problem in finding chips in anything as most vets have modern scanners for this reason


----------



## huskiesinneed (4 January 2015)

This dog is in the pound. Her time is up tomorrow and she will coming to me at www.huskiesinneed.com

She will be vaccinated, chipped, neutered and flea/worm treated. 

IF you are seriously looking at rehoming her please go to Huskies in Need website and apply via the application form NOT the contact form
You must have a secure garden with 6 foot fencing. 
And not leave the dog for more than 4 hours a day.
you also need to have some experience of the breed. 

We choose the dog for the family going on their circumstances and individual needs. 

Thanks

Beth


----------



## Cyrus (4 January 2015)

huskiesinneed said:



			This dog is in the pound. Her time is up tomorrow and she will coming to me at www.huskiesinneed.com

She will be vaccinated, chipped, neutered and flea/worm treated. 

IF you are seriously looking at rehoming her please go to Huskies in Need website and apply via the application form NOT the contact form
You must have a secure garden with 6 foot fencing. 
And not leave the dog for more than 4 hours a day.
you also need to have some experience of the breed. 

We choose the dog for the family going on their circumstances and individual needs. 

Thanks

Beth
		
Click to expand...

Welcome Beth, glad to see your taking this little lady on

Em x


----------



## Shadaca (4 January 2015)

Excellent


----------



## huskiesinneed (4 January 2015)

I will update with photos etc tomorrow once she is here and settled.


----------



## Tiffany (4 January 2015)

Don't want to hijack this post but there is a male Siberian husky missing in Yorkshire, his name is Murphy and his owners are desperate to get him home. For more details please look on twitter 
@findmurphyhusky or www.facebook.com/Getmurphyhome
Thanks
Ann


----------



## huskiesinneed (4 January 2015)

Murphy is being advertised everywhere.


----------



## huskiesinneed (5 January 2015)

Well.I picked this wee girl up today. And she is wee. Been to vets for a chip and first vaccination and flea and worm treatment. 
She stinks and has obviously lived outside. 
Very very sweet natured if a little scared. Bit scared of my dogs but now they are ignoring her she is settling herself in. 
Oh and she stinks so bath tomorrow. 

Anyone know.how I upload photos from my.phone?


----------



## Toffee44 (5 January 2015)

Photobucket. Or if you rather feel free to email me and I can post them x


----------



## huskiesinneed (5 January 2015)

Are you on Facebook?


----------



## Toffee44 (5 January 2015)




----------



## Clodagh (5 January 2015)

Poor girl looks a bit stressed and tired, so lovely to have a chance of a new life, well done you!


----------



## jayargento976 (8 January 2015)

Is she chipped by any chance?


----------



## huskiesinneed (9 January 2015)

No she wasnt chipped. Checked at vets on finding. Checked at pound and checked again when I collected her. 
She has just come into season sonthat makes her approx 7 months old.


----------



## jayargento976 (9 January 2015)

Aww ashame bless hope she is homed soon I lost two huskies and an akita in past stolen from garden they were all chipped but akita I didn't get his papers to change it and huskies never been found to this day I will always still look for them but I urge every one to chip their pet's now good luck! Can you donate on your site amazing work! Xx


----------



## huskiesinneed (9 January 2015)

You can donate via paypal to huskiesinneed@gmail.com
or
www.huskiesinneed.com has bank details on. 

All money will help towards her costs. 

We wormed her on Monday when we picked her up and 6 inch long worms were then puked up onto my carpet and deposited in large piles in my garden. Hasten to say it wasnt a pretty site. 
Her vaccinations were also started again and once groomed (as she stinks even after a bath) she will be treated with advocate. 
Looks like she may have picked a bit of kennel cough up. This is probably due to stress. She ia getting manuoka honey for now but if it gets worse she will get anti biotics. 
Since she has started her season she will now have to stay with me until she finishes. 
We have a home lined up in Argyll for her, with another little girl husky who wants for nothing and is walked miles in the Scottish countryside. 


Tonight we will be taking in a boy who is spending 24/7 with a muzzle on in a crate as he keeps trying to kill the new kitten. Been like this for a month.  Owner is special needs and was sold a breed she knew nothing about. 

2 days ago was a female husky cross. Just 12 months old. Dumped as she is too much hard work. So the front door was opened and she was put out. 

And on NYE we took another 7 month old female husky who had done her 7 days as a stray and was due to die. 

Today I have been told of a husky & samoyed in a pound in ireland who will die tomorrow because their owners allowed them to chase sheep. 

I am so tired of these stories. We cannot help them all, but the ones we do help get the best of everything.


----------



## Tiffany (13 January 2015)

jayargento976 said:



			Aww ashame bless hope she is homed soon I lost two huskies and an akita in past stolen from garden they were all chipped but akita I didn't get his papers to change it and huskies never been found to this day I will always still look for them but I urge every one to chip their pet's now good luck! Can you donate on your site amazing work! Xx
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about your dogs going missing, the same happened to me in 2000 and the not knowing what happened to the is heart breaking even now.


----------



## Tiffany (13 January 2015)

huskiesinneed said:



			Murphy is being advertised everywhere.
		
Click to expand...

I know, Murphy and Shadow, they seem to have disappeared in to thin air, it's so sad


----------



## huskiesinneed (18 January 2015)

Little Gilly has had a long trip today. From Surrey to her new home in Argyl. 
As soon as we have some photos of her and her new sister and family I will post them up. 
Huge thankyou to the lovely lady who found her and to the pound for their care for a week.


----------



## meesha (18 January 2015)

Sounds like you are doing a fabulous job huskiesinneed.  Shame they are such beautiful animals as I don't think some prospective owners look beyond that to the requirements of the breed.  Once found one running down white line in main road, had been hit by car but kept running, caught it, took it to local kennels  ( they don't put down after 7 days) and luckily it was uninjured and reunited with owner !


----------



## magsandfletch (22 January 2015)

hi I am new to this site and ty for adding me...I would like to say a big ty to person  who helped the husky tied to the post in Guilford b4 xmas...I would like to up-date u all on how nula formerly(gilly) is doing. we adopted nula on sunday and what can I say she is the sweetest wee dog ever although sometimes still a bit timid.we have another husky and although a few teething problems to start with they are getting on well together...a big shout out to huskies in need who do a fabulous job in helping these poor dogs who are abandoned abuse etc. I don't know how to post pictures if someone could help me with that i have quite a few.


----------



## meesha (22 January 2015)

Magsandfletch, that's great news, lovely to hear an update.  I am no expert on posting pics, I add them to my album in my profile and then copy the bb code into the post if that makes sense! (I am sure someone else will be able to explain better)!


----------



## Amymay (23 January 2015)

Great update!!


----------



## Toffee44 (23 January 2015)

So glad she has found a home very very lucky girl. 

I am going to PM you my emai and you can send pics to me and I will post them here if you like. 

My friend who found her has asked me to say massive congratulations and she's really happy she has found a happy home and a new name. She was known as lulu to my friend during their short time together


----------



## magsandfletch (23 January 2015)

Toffee44 said:



			So glad she has found a home very very lucky girl. 

I am going to PM you my emai and you can send pics to me and I will post them here if you like. 

My friend who found her has asked me to say massive congratulations and she's really happy she has found a happy home and a new name. She was known as lulu to my friend during their short time together [/   

what a lucky girl that it was your friend who found her..https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203663678938181&set=pcb.10203663680458219&type=1..i hope this link works lol
		
Click to expand...


----------



## magsandfletch (23 January 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203663678938181&set=pcb.10203663680458219&type=1


----------



## magsandfletch (23 January 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203662511308991&set=pcb.10203662512589023&type=1


----------

